# It Was All A Dream



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi, I d just like to introduce myself, my name is Hubert, and I m from ... ??? mhh well anyways this is my audi a6. 
H&R coilover 
19's pirelli 245/35/19 
ll tek wing spoiler 
euro lights front/back 
magnaflow mufflers w/no name tips 
k&n filter 
chip 
and some small details here and there 
pic taken in brooklyn at Polish day parade (got to get myself a dig camera and do few good pic) sorry for the quality, I hope You enjoy ! 











_Modified by alpina5 at 3:50 PM 11-11-2005_


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: It Was All A Dream (alpina5)*

i see that there is not much action in this forum, or is it just my sexy face that scares all the people away.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2005)

Nice car it seems that this forum gets little to no attention.


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: It Was All A Dream (alpina5)*

Your whip is nice. A big brake kit would be a nice touch (in my opinion), anyway about this forum, it is kind of on the dead side. Put up some more pics when you get a chance.


----------



## silver96 (Nov 7, 2003)

Zajebisty A6


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

new shots coming soon, we got to bring this forum to life, i know that a6's are not the most popular models among vw/audi enthusiast, but i m sure that there people out there with those sexy looking 6's. 
thanx for all your comments,


----------



## No1HondaHateR (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (alpina5)*

yea i just dropped my avant i wanna post pics but image shack says theyre too big and i got plenty pics alpina youre from brooklyn too????


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

lets see those pics, i m from qns, but you can see me in brooklyn almost everyday.


----------



## No1HondaHateR (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (alpina5)*

yea i chill in both places too and youre on the other post i did too but ifr you want i can email you hte pics because right now im havin problems gettin them on the forum theyre too big to host so until i werk that out my baby cant be displayed


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

try photobucket.com if not e mail them [email protected]










_Modified by alpina5 at 8:33 AM 11-17-2005_


----------



## No1HondaHateR (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (alpina5)*

thanks i had image shack and photbucket is so much better 
PICS


----------



## No1HondaHateR (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (No1HondaHateR)*


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

sweet ride, i wish i had avant.


----------



## No1HondaHateR (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (alpina5)*

avants are the truth i luv them
I used to have a93 Passat Variant VR6 but i had to give it up (no title) it was a monster


----------

